# Check Your Internet Speed Instantly!



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Try www.speedtest.net

It shows your up and down speed and ms.

Enjoy 

Post your speed here if you want


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Along this line - here's the one I use:

http://www.download.com/3000-2155_4-10730729.html


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

This is more for your internet and you don't have to download it  It does it right in your web browser :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

John Burns said:


> Along this line - here's the one I use:
> 
> http://www.download.com/3000-2155_4-10730729.html


I got MySpeed PC Lite Version 2.0b built 613 and had a older version but I am using it on 98SE so it does work on 98 even if it does say Requirements: Windows 2000/XP/2003 Server/Vista.

http://www.myspeed.com/pe/lite.html


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've use dslreports.com for years. They have several sites (closest to you) there.

Link:http://www.dslreports.com/stest


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

dr911 said:


> I've use dslreports.com for years. They have several sites (closest to you) there.
> 
> Link:http://www.dslreports.com/stest


Good site - I also use the Tweak Test from here. :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The DslReports line quality tests are very handy when you're having issues with your connection.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

Jason Ess said:


> Try www.speedtest.net
> 
> It shows your up and down speed and ms.
> 
> ...


nice you can compare your results to other locations worldwide

i was about 2900 kbs download and 750 or so upload....about 15% less at dsl reports


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Glad you like


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

hewee said:


> I got MySpeed PC Lite Version 2.0b built 613 and had a older version but I am using it on 98SE so it does work on 98 even if it does say Requirements: Windows 2000/XP/2003 Server/Vista.
> 
> http://www.myspeed.com/pe/lite.html


Hello Harry,

I have been trying it out since you first told us about it.

I live in Canada and use WinMe but it is the very best of them all. About that I have no doubt. *Here*.

Cheers and many thanks. 

Ben


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ben it is a nice speed test program. Wish you could add more sites to it so you can run test to more sites.
I don't even have sun java on this 98 PC and it still works were this same type of test online you need to have the sun java for it to work. 
I am in Calif and the test I just ran on my comcast 6 Mb speed was download at 8.11 Mbps and upload at 1.52 Mbps. 
It shows the download faster then I am getting so I know that it is not right or if it is then I am not getting the same speed other places or even the 6 Mb I pay for.

The VisualRoute is nice too and it cost but there is a page at there site where you can run it if you got sun java. Can't find it but I had to register to use it so let me find the email.
Ok here it is at http://www.mycooltools.com/
Plus your see other online test you can do there.

Wow VisualRoute Lite Edition is FREE for non-business use. So guess I can see if it will run on 98SE.
Says Win 2000/XP/2003/Vista but they said the same on MySpeed Lite and it works just find.
Only one thing is not right and that is each time I open it to run a test Zone Alarm pops up asking if I want to give it rights and I say yes but it will not remember. Last version I had did not ask but once. But it still works.

Another thing I like and I think you got it but if not then check it out is PingPlotter. Here is the free version.
http://www.pingplotter.com/freeware.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nice display, but I like the numbers it gets here better.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

http://forums.techguy.org/5403899-post1.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are faster connections, so I'm sure someone will jump to the challenge.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

I was going to post my connection from work, but that would be cheating.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

These servers are garbage.. I usually get a full 7.03125 Mbps on a good server. 

I have a 5MB connection.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great speed there John.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The trouble with speed is, you never have enough! Once you get used to it, you simply want more.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Like to have the 50/50 MB speed they have in parts of the next town, Roseville, CA. by me but even if I could get it it cost to much.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Truthfully, this is plenty fast for all that I do. The only thing I could wish for is the faster uplink speed. Verizon is rolling out faster equipment in some areas and the service that I have would be 20mbit/5mbit, now that would be really sweet.


----------



## JR1955 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a site that i have used,, i dont have the link but its called ,, Speakeasy,,just google it,, it gives you a bunch of locations to check


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Speaking of speedtest.net, one thing I've noticed is I tend to get *better* download numbers from that site than from dslreports.com (even when I use the speedtest.net servers from dslreports.com). I have no idea as to why. The absolute FASTEST home Internet connection download speed I've personally witnessed is *23.5Mbps*. We used speedtest.net as the test site and Comcast is the ISP. At home, I've seen download speeds between 16-18MBps on the high end and 7-8MBps on the low end.

When I test from dslreports.com (using the Flash tests), I'm seeing between 8-11Mbps speeds.

When I test from speedtest.net, I'm seeing between 11-16Mbps speeds.

Go figure. 

Peace...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Truthfully, this is plenty fast for all that I do. The only thing I could wish for is the faster uplink speed. Verizon is rolling out faster equipment in some areas and the service that I have would be 20mbit/5mbit, now that would be really sweet.


I think your right and a 20mbit/5mbit would be very nice.

Just stay away from Verizon's anti-spyware offering.

Verizon's Idea Of Security: We Block Spyware... Unless It's From Our Partners
http://techdirt.com/articles/20071206/191923.shtml

Gets bad when a ISP has bad software.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I never ran the DSL-Reports Flash test.
I just ran the one that is close to me from Mega Path to SF and I did not think it was working because it took forever. I got 85 Kb/s down and 634 Kb/s up and then it said...
Warning: ISP upload compression was detected. Your upload speeds may be inaccurate.
Guess that is why other speed test show that my upload is faster then it should be.

Other test










Did better 2nd time and looking at the history at DSL the 1st test at Mega Path to SF it is not there so guess something got screwed up.
Plus these are all Beta














































Not good at all. High Latency and low speeds.

What is with the two pointers? One is black that seems to be the speed I get and the other is red that is the speed I should get or the file size being downloaded and up loaded.

One think I have seen in most all flash speed test is it gives you the speed that it peaks at and that is not good because you can do 95% of the test at say 2 Mb anf then it jumps to 3 r 4 Mb for a split sec and then it tells you when your done with the test what ever was the highest speed you got and that would mean what it peaked at.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hewee said:


> I think your right and a 20mbit/5mbit would be very nice.
> 
> Just stay away from Verizon's anti-spyware offering.
> 
> ...


I never use or recommend any of the junk that the ISP offers for "free", since you frequently get way more than you paid for!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I never install any thing from my ISP. Well I did once with netscape 3.0 that was mailed to me from Pacbell when I first got online. Really all it did was change the logo to there that changes as the page load and then they made I think a change to the winsock file. Made a copy of the one you had and then you used the one they added. But I learned how to just install netscape on my own and put in the info to get online and get mail so no need for there version. Plus don't think I would even want to know install anything from them after getting together with yahoo. 

What is bad is Verizon's is going to sucker in so many people on that software. Lets hope most find out what they are really doing.


----------



## clavinova (Apr 12, 2007)

I am a heavy internet user but still novice. Could anybody explai n to me how to do the test speedtest.net I went on it, choose the pyramid and get a result but is that for me especially or for the area, I had to choose between to pyramid both not exactly where I am. Thanks for the tip.
I read : download 3144Kb - upload 370 Kb/s - ping 77 ms -distance 150 Miles. is that the distance from where I am and the server ? Why does it says ISP : Opal Telecom?


----------



## silverbirch (May 29, 2006)

IM supposed to be on aol silver broadband but just lately
Ive checked my speed and one day it was 2000
another day it was 28 !!!

Ive also got a theory that the connection attenuates the longer
you are on
I often find that I start getting the net through a hose pipe
and after an hour or two Im getting it thru a straw....

but , considering Im on silver broadband, those fluctuations are
crazy anyone else experiencing this ?


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

Nice


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

It will be interesting to see what happens to speeds and monthly bandwidth 'fair use' caps when HD films are broadcast and one movie eats up a quarter of your monthly allowance.

I'm supposedly on a 4 meg, and was consistently downloading at 470 kbps - but because I'm a heavy user, that has now been pegged at 350 kbps.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

RSM123 said:


> monthly allowance.


What's an Allowance??? I don't have one


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Maybe it's different over in the US, but here there is small print in 'unlimited internet' deals,specifically that those who use excessive bandwidth beyond an unstated limit, can have their usage throttled back - 40 Gigs downloaded per month should do it.

They call it 'Fair Usage Policy.'


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

Never had an issue with it. I work for a software developer and I download gb's daily and never a problem in over 2 years....

Plus what ever my teenagers download....


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Tstright said:


> Never had an issue with it. I work for a software developer and I download gb's daily and never a problem in over 2 years....
> 
> Plus what ever my teenagers download....


It's probably a UK thing, but it will have to be reappraised if things like BBC HD is going to be streamed into UK homes. Likewise the replacement of the Copper Lines with Optic Fibre.

Hard to believe we're still scrambling to get a stable 8 Megs in London, yet in Hong Kong a 1 Gig connection can be had for $200 a month.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

RSM123 said:


> 1 Gig connection


Don't make me Drool....


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

No seriously - I posted about in Random Discussion 2 days ago.

Just Google Hong Kong 1 Gig Connection you'll get hits for a 2005 news story.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

75 year old woman, has Worlds fastest home Broadband connection at 40Gbps

http://www.voodish.co.uk/articles/7...-fastest-home-broadband-connection-at-40gbps/


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

RSM123 said:


> 75 year old woman, has Worlds fastest home Broadband connection at 40Gbps
> 
> http://www.voodish.co.uk/articles/7...-fastest-home-broadband-connection-at-40gbps/


Well, Her son is an ISP King in Europe.....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Tstright said:


> Nice


I guess this qualifies as "really nice" in that case.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I guess this qualifies as "really nice" in that case.


Yes, but I do see speeds much higher.... But when school is out the speeds drop slightly....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I don't have to go to school to get that speed, it's coming right to my house.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Well, I don't have to go to school to get that speed, it's coming right to my house.


I don't have to goto school either, But the speed drops when the kids are out of school and online at home.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

> Work like you don't need the money.
> Love like you've never been hurt.
> Dance like nobody's watching.
> Sing like nobody's listening.


"It's gotta come from the heart
if you want it to work"

Written by Susanna Clark and Richard Leigh


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> The trouble with speed is, you never have enough! Once you get used to it, you simply want more.


Speed --> Greed


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

Or, if you're a gamer,
you could try "Need for Speed".


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

gyrgrls said:


> "It's gotta come from the heart
> if you want it to work"
> 
> Written by Susanna Clark and Richard Leigh


Look at my Sig and your see...

Work like you don't need the money.
Love like you've never been hurt.
Dance like nobody's watching.
Sing like nobody's listening.
_quote from Satchel Paige _
http://www.satchelpaige.com/quote2.html


----------



## PitBull1 (May 13, 2007)

http://www.toast.net/ Click on internet speed test.. Don't worry it won't toast your mobo..lol..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I was downloading a file from http://www.sharecg.com and it started out over 9,000KB or about 70 Mb.
The speed keep droping fast but seeing to it start out like that was like wow wish it would stay that way. If it was a smaller file I would of never seen anything.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Pretty fast for me!


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Pretty fast...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Here is my latest:



:up:

Peace...


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's another one:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

That's sweet!!!!!! :up:

You are my good luck charm since this is the fastest speed test I've ever conducted from this computer!



:up:

Peace...


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> That's sweet!!!!!! :up:
> 
> You are my good luck charm since this is the fastest speed test I've ever conducted from this computer!
> 
> ...


Are you with 10M/500K service?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I honestly don't know what service level I'm paying for.  I've been paying around $45 a month since I first got cable Internet access back in 2000 or 2001 or so. Over the years, the speed has just increased with the huge increases coming within the past 2 years.

Peace...


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm paying $50/m for 10M download/1M upload. It's not bad at all. There is absolutely NO competition around here, so that price is quite small.

The highest "competition" around here is a DSL ISP offering 5M service for about $60/Month. (Which isn't even competition at all)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm paying $45/mo for my 15mbit/2mbit connection here. Truthfully, I can't imagine what I'd do with faster downloads, though I'd like the 5mbit upload service.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

This is the highest package my Cable ISP has got:


Up to 25 Mbps download speed
 
Up to 1 Mbps upload speed
 
150 GB/month data transfer

Sadly, that costs $100/m. Which is out of my price range...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

150gb of data transfer should be enough for most folks. I'm sure I don't come close to that, though my service is unlimited. I have downloaded 20-30gb in a day, but that's an unusual day. I was doing mass downloads from MSDN of DVD images.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

I think I'm getting gypped where I live.
I'm only guaranteed "up to" 10/768, but
here's what I get for $50/mo 
(it would be $60/mo if it wasn't bundled with CATV service)...
.
.
.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Mine is boringly consistent, I pretty must always get the same thing within a couple of percent.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Mine is boringly consistent, I pretty must always get the same thing within a couple of percent.


I gots faster internetz.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, but your uploads are slower.


----------



## clavinova (Apr 12, 2007)

I have wireless connection for PC running Vista - ISP = TalkTalk that I am very happy with after battles with BT. I leave in semi-rural area unfortunatelly with copper wires.
Test results from talktalk test gives me only down = 1529 and up = 374 while on the laptop running XP and wired connected to the belkin 54G modem I get : down= 3959 / up= 355
Is there any explanation to that ? Is there any problem with the wireless connection, although the up stream is higher ? or because Belkin "hates", as I've heard, Vista or ????


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

My down speed is 1/3 of yours John, but my upload is almost the same.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

clavinova said:


> Test results from talktalk test gives me only down = 1529 and up = 374 while on the laptop running XP and wired connected to the belkin 54G modem I get : down= 3959 / up= 355
> Is there any explanation to that ? Is there any problem with the wireless connection, although the up stream is higher ? or because Belkin "hates", as I've heard, Vista or ????


It could be a number of factors. I have an HP laptop and a Toshiba laptop. The HP gets around 8.5mbit/sec download and the Toshiba gets the full 15mbit download speed, both connected through the same router 802.11g sitting only a few feet from it. Obviously, a difference in the wireless adapter and/or driver support for the two machines.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ferrija1 said:


> My down speed is 1/3 of yours John, but my upload is almost the same.


You probably have 5mbit/2mbit service, right? Mine is 15mbit/2mbit service.


----------



## moreproblems (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Jason

I have an adsl line 384 speed. I just tried your suggestion,and got 325 download & 95 upload. You get what u pay fr LOL. Broadband is slow and expensive here in South Africa.

Have you tried the speedtest at speakeasy? It's not as quick as speedtest.net, but very good. www.speakeasy.net

Take care

moreproblems


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> You probably have 5mbit/2mbit service, right? Mine is 15mbit/2mbit service.


Yes, I have the 5/2 plan. I thought the other plan was 15/5, not 15/2.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ferrija1 said:


> Yes, I have the 5/2 plan. I thought the other plan was 15/5, not 15/2.


It's highly dependent on the area in the country you live in. I would love 5mbit upload capability, maybe they'll upgrade us someday.


----------



## CDATech (May 1, 2008)




----------



## gollum456 (Oct 22, 2007)

well.....here in the good old united kingdom i'm lucky to get just under 2 meg DOWNLOAD! and even then if i download too much they throttle my connection down to less thajn 1 meg. (by too much i mean about 2 gig or so in a day, even though i'm supposedly on "unlimited").

they say they are not throttling me, but TWICE this has happened to me:-

i have slow speeds for two or three days non-stop. i go online to "live help". as i'm talking to the tech, i say...."are you throttling me". they say no.... i swear this is true...within MINUTES i'm back up to full speed!! (2mb).
ah well, i'll just have to manage with what i got until my country can catch up with the big hitters...like.....korea!!


----------



## clavinova (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, I share your concerns gollum456. They are lot to be done in the UK about the broadband speed. The old BT doesn't want to invest and copper was for nothing more than voice. The ISP battle is only on price and not service. The Ofcom is trying to find a solution but certainly, keep complaining might also help. I did it recently and they've said they've upgraded my speed from less than 2 to 5,4Mps. Do you leave in big town or rural area ? I have to say the price is cheap and so far, I've been much happpier with talktalk after my nightmares with BT and its non existing assistance. Good luck!!
From wireless connected desktop + Belkin 54g :
Talktalk speed test results : down = 3875 up = 344
speedtest for London down = 3520 up = 319


----------



## clavinova (Apr 12, 2007)

The internet is headed for 'gridlock' as demand for online video and music grows
By PAUL REVOIR - More by this author »

Last updated at 23:37pm on 29th April 2008

Comments (4) 

The internet is facing 'gridlock' as a result of the huge demand for online video and music, new figures have warned. 


As a result of the spiralling visitor numbers to sites like YouTube, many of us are not getting the broadband speeds we are paying for. 

Such is the scale of the slowdown some internet service providers are supplying as little as 26 per cent of advertised download speeds. 

Research for Channel 4 News by company Broadband Expert, which checked speeds of 18 providers, came up with shocking findings. 

Scroll down for more... 


Connection crisis: more users on sites like YouTube means broadband providers are struggling to deliver advertised download speeds

It discovered on average customers who think they are getting 'up to' 8 mega-bits per second, are only getting 41 per cent of expected download speeds. 

Speaking to C4 the British Chambers of Commerce has called for the existing broadband system in the UK to be "upgraded". 

It is calling on the government and providers like Virgin and BT to fund an overhaul or risk "substantial" harm to the British economy. 

The programme's research show 02 was the best performer with an average download speed of almost six megabits (5.89Mbs, or 74 per cent of the expected speed). 

BT customers got less than half the expected speed (43 per cent, or 3.44Mbs). 

This was just ahead of Orange at 41 per cent or 3.26Mbs. 

Toucan was the slowest of all with an average download speed of just over two megabits per second. 

This was hardly more than a quarter - 26 per cent - of the advertised speed. 

New services like the BBC's recently launched iPlayer service, which lets you watch its shows online, have added to the problem, it is claimed. 

David Frost, director general of the BCC told the programme: It is clear that the internet is currently slowing down because of increased demand. 

He added: The system needs to be upgraded; whether that is by the service providers or government, to ensure economic growth. 

Mr Frost went on to say: The money has got to be found for improvements, if not the harm to the economy will be very substantial indeed. 

Dr Ian Waldon, professor of Information and Communications Law at Queen Mary, University of London, said "net neutrality"  the idea the internet is equal to all users  will become a thing of the past as customers are forced to pay extra for the web capacity they take up. 

He told the programme: "We get onto the internet through access networks  and there's a possibility that the capacity of those networks will be exceeded soon." 

Dr Waldon added: Certain applications won't work, and certain services won't be functioning as their providers initially intended them to." 

There are now a growing number of companies that offer online speed checks to test your connection speed. 

These typically provide an upload and a download connection speed result. 

The biggest threat of a meltdown comes from copper wires which link customers and businesses to the main networks, experts say. 

These wires were only ever intended for voice calls, and provide the key link to the main exchange.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

> It could be a number of factors. I have an HP laptop and a Toshiba laptop. The HP gets around 8.5mbit/sec download and the Toshiba gets the full 15mbit download speed, both connected through the same router 802.11g


Assuming you are running Windows:

Check your TCP/IP stack parameters.
The RWIN parameter is especially important,with cable broadband.
Windows defaults to 1500, which is fine for LAN, but not optimum
for the internet settings.

Poke around in the registry of both laptops,
and I'll bet you'll find a discrepancy with the HP.

If manually editing the registry gives you the willies,
then there are third-party apps like "tune-up utilities",
or "registry mechanic", that will automatically scan and 
fix registry errors. But BEFORE you run any of these utilities,
or screw around with the registry, please make a backup.
In Windows 2000, you manually export the root.
In XP, it's even simpler: use a restore point.
If you have Vista, then I feel sorry for you...


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

John, here's a link (but you probably already know this )
http://www.dslreports.com/tweaks


----------



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

Wireless internet SUCKS:
Distance ~150mi
Download:347 Kb/s
Upload:344 Kb/s
Ping:69ms
ISP:Knology Holdings

My internet provider is fine, so it must be the wireless internet. (My specs are in the icon)


----------



## Amppy (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*Amppy*, the download speed is great, as long as you don't want to send anything back.


----------



## Amppy (Apr 29, 2008)

For home use it works well for me *JohnWill* ...


----------



## gollum456 (Oct 22, 2007)

ampy, i dont like you very much  (read previous post about my 2mb)


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

This is mine on (formally) 4MBs Comcast:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Amppy said:


>


Wow! I'm impressed! :up:

Peace...


----------



## Amppy (Apr 29, 2008)

gollum456 said:


> ampy, i dont like you very much  (read previous post about my 2mb)


*gollum456* i like you hun .... 

Just read your previous post about my 2mb. They do this alot anywhere ...

Very good of you keeping them on their toe's by calling. Many many more people need to voice themself's about thier connection problem's to ISP provider's.

Over the next year or so big things will start to change with our goverments now taking action agaist them but exactly what that might be is the big Question.


----------



## clavinova (Apr 12, 2007)

I so much agree with you Amppy
see the article in my post #75


----------



## Amppy (Apr 29, 2008)

clavinova said:


> I so much agree with you Amppy
> see the article in my post #75


Here is one place to voice your ISP complaint's, will look into more research for more.

http://www.complaints.com/

The fact that so much dark fiber goes unused already is evidence and example of what resistance such technology will face.

http://royal.pingdom.com/?p=256


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

That article was fascinating, Amppy. I remember once reading on Wikipedia that fiber optic cables less than an inch in diameter could support data transmission. The problem with these high speed cables is that many computers are too slow (both in connectivity and processing power) to effectively utilize the speeds of fiber optic cables.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Typical for my Verizon 768/128 ADSL Connection. I heard at one point they were considering making their new lowest speed in "select areas" 1 MBps down. Anyone hear this as well?

Little sluggish, but I like my DSL connection. The best I can get unless I want to pay for the 3meg service. At least it never drops and has a perfectly constant speed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ferrija1 said:


> That article was fascinating, Amppy. I remember once reading on Wikipedia that fiber optic cables less than an inch in diameter could support data transmission. The problem with these high speed cables is that many computers are too slow (both in connectivity and processing power) to effectively utilize the speeds of fiber optic cables.


The fiber that comes to my house for FiOS is incredibly small, and it supports 100's of TV channels, my Internet 15mbit/15mbit service, and my phones. I've been led to believe that there is plenty of reserve bandwidth available for future expansion. The actual fiber that carries the information is less than 0.01" in diameter. (no, that is not a typo!)  When they were installing, I got a sample, since they had to cut and splice it for my installation.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Download Speed: 4408 kbps (551 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1679 kbps (209.9 KB/sec transfer rate)

at the school...if I get to it first thing in the AM or after school when no one's hogging it, I can hit 13 MBps down and 5 MBps up.


----------



## yvesj (Mar 26, 2008)

try this one for a change .it really good .
google NUMION .let me know now you like it .
yvesj


----------



## moreproblems (Mar 9, 2008)

I been reading all your postings, and I could weep. One of the posts states one of you gets 2 MBps down, and it's referred to as sluggish.

Let me tell you how it works in the Styx - also known as South Africa. I have an ADSL line which is 384 Kbps - but as we all know, never reaches that breakneck speed. My down speed is around 320 and the up sits at 95. There are faster speeds available, but they're helluva expensive. It gets worse.

They impose a capping system. You can choose 1 gB per month, or 2 gB or 3 gB (but naturally the higher the cap the more you pay.) Your usage is based on up and down and I just get by with 2 gB per month - having to be frugal and ration myself. If you exceed your permissabe cap, your line reverts to dial-up until the slate is wiped clean at the start of the new month.

So just enjoy your 2 meg lines and spare a thought for me limping with a whopping 384 K's You all don't know how lucky you are.

Larry (MoreProblems)


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

moreproblems said:


> I been reading all your postings, and I could weep. One of the posts states one of you gets 2 MBps down, and it's referred to as sluggish.
> 
> Let me tell you how it works in the Styx - also known as South Africa. I have an ADSL line which is 384 Kbps - but as we all know, never reaches that breakneck speed. My down speed is around 320 and the up sits at 95. There are faster speeds available, but they're helluva expensive. It gets worse.
> 
> ...


ugh...

still not as bad as when I was stuck with Dialup, though. There was nothing other than that here at the time.

Currently, I have a ~720 KBit ADSL connection...no cap though, and I'd be angry if they imposed one as I download A LOT.

I could live with a 320 on one PC, but sharing among 5, that would be horrible.

It's too bad you can't get a good connection for a decent price there.


----------



## CNTnut (Apr 9, 2008)

Speedtest.net seems pretty cool. Easy testing and multiple options. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pentium4_noob (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Nitishbpo (Nov 22, 2007)

hi, 

My internet speed is 261kbs I know its slow but my actual download speed does not even exceed 30kbs. 

So is there anyway that I could boost my download speed, especially when I use bittorrrent to download something then the speed drops to 20 to 23 kbps can anybody help me to sort the problem .


----------



## gollum456 (Oct 22, 2007)

that is about right, dowload speed is connection speed divded by 8. therefore 261 / 8 =32


----------



## Nitishbpo (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks gollum456 for your reply


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have to remember bits vs. bytes.


----------



## XsoX (Sep 6, 2007)

download : 1313 kb/s
upload : 56 kb/s

personally , i think my internet sucks ! i think you'll all agree


----------



## gollum456 (Oct 22, 2007)

join my club!! cattle class all the way for you and i!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree, your Internet speeds suck!


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Show off . . .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

simpswr said:


> Show off . . .


I can't help it.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)




----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Skivvywaver said:


>


27,000? Wow! I'm getting around 4,600 down (from my laptop a few thick walls away from my router).


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> 27,000? Wow! I'm getting around 4,600 down (from my laptop a few thick walls away from my router).


Quit yer whining ! The fastest I can get here is 3000/768...PERIOD. (Unless I have a T3 line strung 15 miles)

Currently I have only 768/128 (normally tests 730/135), but it's way better than the dialup days a year and a half ago :up:


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

If I were to get internet in the U.S. it would either be Comcast or Cox... nothing else. Everything else is too slow.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Last Result:
Download Speed: 12459 kbps (1557.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1632 kbps (204 KB/sec transfer rate) 

School internet's flying today...it's a 15 meg RR connection if I remember right. If no one at all is using it, I can see the full 15.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

ACA529 said:


> If I were to get internet in the U.S. it would either be Comcast or Cox... nothing else. Everything else is too slow.


Are you serious? Comcast and Cox are the two large companies in the US that throttle bandwidth. There are also plenty of faster options, like FiOS.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

So much fun...sure beats my 90 KB/sec!


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Are you serious? Comcast and Cox are the two large companies in the US that throttle bandwidth. There are also plenty of faster options, like FiOS.


Yes I am serious. I thought they only throttle Bit Torrent traffic, in which case I think they have every right to do so because 90%+ Bit Torrent traffic is illegal.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

JStergis said:


> So much fun...sure beats my 90 KB/sec!


That's actually pretty slow for a school.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yup...but there's no quicker connection around here that they could get unless they ran a T3 line or something. Cable connections are only available up to 15 meg, DSL up to 6 meg, and that's it.

The elementary schools all have T1 lines to them, because they're in areas without even DSL.


----------



## bonnieville (Jun 22, 2008)

afternoon everyone. new guy on this end. have fios and very pleased with the speeds. Download Speed: *16002* kbps (2000.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *1847* kbps (230.9 KB/sec transfer rate). hope to get a free upgrade soon. have a great weekend what's left of it. frank.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Dumpy local DSL . . but the switch is just behind my house . . .


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

ACA529 said:


>


Woa!! What are you using?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Woa!! What are you using?


Shaw Xtreme-I.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

ACA529 said:


> Shaw Xtreme-I.


You know, the fastest I could possibly get (short of paying loads to get a T3 line) is Verizon 3 meg ADSL. Currently, I have 768K ADSL.

Some people here can get no better than 24 KBps Dialup.

The fastest connection I've ever used is a 15 meg RR connection, which, I believe is also the fastest you could get in this county. I really see no difference in browsing between the 15 meg and my 768K connection. Downloads are much faster, sure, but given that I can download a copy of Firefox in a minute and a big DVD Linux ISO overnight, I really don't see the need for more speed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Get more than one person working on that line, and you'll quickly discover why the faster service is handy.

An interesting side issue. I recently upgraded my uplink speed to match the downlink speed, 15mbit/15mbit, and that significantly speeded up a lot of operations on the Internet. I wouldn't have thought it would make a lot of difference, but I'd have been wrong.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Get more than one person working on that line, and you'll quickly discover why the faster service is handy.
> 
> An interesting side issue. I recently upgraded my uplink speed to match the downlink speed, 15mbit/15mbit, and that significantly speeded up a lot of operations on the Internet. I wouldn't have thought it would make a lot of difference, but I'd have been wrong.


Oh yeah, I bet it does. The most I ever have using it at the same time is two other people, and with it being just browsing I don't notice it. Of course, the second someone decides to download something, I notice it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, with a whole bunch of computers around here, when things get busy, I use more of the bandwidth.


----------



## Irony_Pride (Jul 9, 2008)

Very Nice site.

My Bad Results:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're right, that's pretty slow, but not as slow as a lot of folks have! 

Talk about being jaded! It's not that many years ago that most of us were using dial-up 56kbit connections, not megabits are considered slow.


----------

